# Amelia



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Today, I had to say good-bye to Amelia. Her sister went through surgery this week and now this. She's always been thin and suffered from frequent respiratory infections. She was dehydrated and not eating. While loading her into the carrier to go to emergency, she had blood in her urine. A urinalysis revealed that she was bleeding into her bladder. She was in pain. She passed away on my shoulder. She was a year and a half old.

Amelia and Sprocket were my first rats... both Himalayan. She is the most laid back rat I have and was incredibly sweet. It's difficult to remember how she used to be... she's been sick and wheezy for so long. I knew this day was coming soon. I always questioned her quality of life.

Whenever I took her out, she'd snuggle with me or slowly navigate the area. Whenever she wasn't feeling well, I'd tempt her with her favourite treats, cashews and pecans, which she accepted gingerly. Sprocket was notorious for stealing food from her. She loved hammocks and small spaces. She was always a little scared of the real world... but never spooked and tried to get away like Sprocket would.

This summer, her previous owner rat sit for me. She had Sprocket and Amelia out with their mother and sister, Tofu and Ivy. Amelia took after her mom in looks and in personality... sweet, frail and gentile.

I hope her passing was stress free. I hope you weren't stressed while I had you and I wish Sprocket could have been there to say good bye. I'm conflicted as to whether Sprocket should say good bye before we bury her.

I love you Amelia. You were one of my first rats to come to me and the first to pass away... and the first pet I watched die. I have volunteered in veterinary clinics and shelters and have watched many animals be euthanized. Nothing can compare you for when it is your companion.

Amelia in October on my lap.








Amelia when she first started getting sick.


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awww. She is cute. I think my Rosy has the same thing she did. She is very gentle and a bit scared. She is always wary of treats. She has been thin and has some small respiratory problems now and then. I feel sorry for your loss. My last girl daisy was killed by a dog.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Keep an eye on Rosy for me  Chronic respiratory infections aren't fun  She was on and off antibiotics and we would put her in the bathroom when we showered on days when she was very bad... the steam seemed to help.

I'm sorry about Daisy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

That was such a beautiful recollection of her life... She sounds like she was such a sweet rat. I'm sorry for your loss... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I write from the heart. It's the best way to cope <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

trematode said:


> Keep an eye on Rosy for me  Chronic respiratory infections aren't fun  She was on and off antibiotics and we would put her in the bathroom when we showered on days when she was very bad... the steam seemed to help.
> 
> I'm sorry about Daisy.
> 
> ...


 I'll try to keep an eye on her. I can't take her to the vet because my mom is against that. She says it is a waste of money.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

What hurts is when we try to save our pets lives with all of our might and then we loose them. I lost my beloved dumbo rat Rexi two days ago and the $320 on vet care over a course of two weeks which didn't help her. 

You are a good rat parent that you cared enough to take your rats to the vet to have them treated for their ailments. There will be no 'what if's' because you did your best to try to give your Amelia a comfortable life. 

What meds was Amelia on? My Rexi was on Baytril & Doxy, Penicillin, Zythromax, Lasix, Medacam, and Clavamox. Now, these were given to her over a course of 2.5 weeks, but not all at the same time. She was diagnosed with pneumonia and sadly didn't recover.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Rexi. It's hard when you try everything you can and it's just not enough. I am sorry you had to go through all of that too.

She's been on and off enrofloxicin and doxycycline (baytril). She was also on a bronchial dilator for her breathing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your rat - as well as everyone's rats.
It's sounds like you were more than an amazing owner for her. You were an incredible owner and help to her and that's all an animal could ever ask for .


----------

